

Khan Academy Opens Its Doors - Carefully - sumeetjain
http://mindshift.kqed.org/2011/11/the-khan-academy-opens-its-virtual-doors-carefully/

======
tryitnow
"But the curation part of this effort is key. Though there will be a “Wild
West part that someone can dig through if they’re in the mood,” he said the
designated subjects will be heavily curated"

I am very interested in how they will pull this off. This quote suggests that
he'll divide the site into two chunks: curated and uncurated (with overlaps I
would assume).

It's a daunting task. I am especially curious how they will select which
videos to upload and which to reject (or will they accept anything into the
uncurated section?).

I wish Khan the best. Education desperately needs to be disrupted. We are
paying way to much for way too little.

